# greetings from Berkeley CA



## BeeSwarm (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi New to this forum. Just started keeping bees. We are having warm weather and rain and I am trying to figure out how to maintain healthy bees in all the rain after all the drought!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


In my opinion, rain in California is a beekeepers friend. The odds are pretty good that is not going to rain there for 40 days and 40 nights.



... _former _Californian ...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

BeeSwarm said:


> We are having warm weather and rain and I am trying to figure out how to maintain healthy bees in all the rain after all the drought!


When the rain stops they will fly out and fill up on all the eucalyptus in bloom. No worry, bee happy.


----------



## BeeSwarm (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks, I am worried about moisture and mildew. My yard does not dry out much in the winter. They were in the Sun, but not so much right now. (Buildings and trees block low winter sun) They are out foraging and bringing in pollen from someplace!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Untreated hives in our area can look great in November and be gone in December. If they are flying well now and bringing in pollen, that is a good sign that they will over winter. I have four in the sun at my house doing so so, the one in the shade is booming. You might consider adding a quilt box to absorb moisture. Suburban Berkeley is heaven for a good hive in winter, as is all of SFBA suburbia.


----------



## BeeSwarm (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Where do I find a quilted box?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I don't know of a commercial source for a Langstroth quilt box. Easy to make with an extra box.


----------



## BeeSwarm (Dec 9, 2014)

I will google it and see if I can find out how to make one. Thank you!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Buy or beg a super. Maybe cut it to half its height to make two quilt boxes. Saw a 1" vent hole in each side on a steep upward slant. Cover holes with window screen. Staple window screen to bottom of box. Cut another screen or cloth for on top of frames. Fill box with shavings, pine needles, lavender leaves and twigs. Place over top hive box. Study Warre hives for more info.or search Beesource.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Quilt box discussion, how-to and photos in this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290133-Quilt-Box
Don't miss the links in a number of those posts, particularly the one in post #17. (as far as I can tell, the link in post #3 is dead)


----------



## BeeSwarm (Dec 9, 2014)

Great information! I will look at
The links. They won't chew through the window screen? Can you use a shallow super? I'll look at the photos. Thanks!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BS! They can chew through fiberglass screen, not aluminum.


----------



## BeeSwarm (Dec 9, 2014)

Okay that makes sense about the screen. I have some 8th inch screen, is that small enough? Also I posted a question on the Disease and Pests thread but haven't gotten a response regarding clover mites which seem to have started taking up residence in the seams and on the surface of the hive since the rains started. Can they become a problem or should I just ignor them?


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

BeeSwarm said:


> Great information! I will look at
> The links. They won't chew through the window screen? Can you use a shallow super? I'll look at the photos. Thanks!


Hi and welcome, try honeybeesuite.com, she has good information and pics of making a simple quilt box and other ideas. Great that you guys finally have some rain out there!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, we have a club that meets in Pleasant Hill, Mt diablo beekeepers assoc. You might want to join us for a meeting some time. www.diablobees.org
Having good ventilation top & bottom helps with moisture buildup.


----------



## BeeSwarm (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Dan. I have gone to several meetings of Mt. Diablo Beekeepers. Great club very informative meetings! Will bee joing in January


----------



## BeeSwarm (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi to Cloverdale. Yes we are preparing for a major storm tomorrow!


----------

